# New DVD release - 494th BG "Kelly's Cobras"



## chicoartist (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

The 21st title in Victory Film Productions' unique line of military aviation DVDs will be shipping in about two days. If you love B-24s, you're gonna want this one.

Purchase here:
Military Aviation DVDs Part III







































Cheers!
Wade


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## magnocain (Dec 14, 2007)

ditto


----------

